# How to get that bottom winged look?



## itsallagametomeanyway (Dec 14, 2020)

Does anyone know how to achieve this look and/or what its called? On the bottom rim of her eye, there is a wispy look on the outside. Is this achieved with eyeliner? Or lashes? Or both? And what is the technique?


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 15, 2020)

It's false lashes and liner.


----------



## toupeemoor (Dec 15, 2020)

I thinks it's both


----------

